#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Onu an5506-02??

## diogo25

Bom dia, comprei uma ONU an5506-02 que e wifi, só que quando tento liberar ela na fiberhome esta dando erro, alguém sabe me dizer qual o problema ?

----------


## Bruno

> Bom dia, comprei uma ONU an5506-02 que e wifi, só que quando tento liberar ela na fiberhome esta dando erro, alguém sabe me dizer qual o problema ?


se você postasse pelo menos o erro que da 
fala serio desta maneira fica difícil 

e a an5506-02 não é wifi ela é so bridge wifi é a an5506-04 até onde eu lembro

----------


## avatar52

Por isso que esse fórum está com um nível decadente. [emoji53][emoji12]

----------


## diogo25

> se você postasse pelo menos o erro que da 
> fala serio desta maneira fica difícil 
> 
> e a an5506-02 não é wifi ela é so bridge wifi é a an5506-04 até onde eu lembro


F. ONU GPON AN5506-02FG (1POT+WIFI) BRANCO FIBERHOME

Esse e o modelo exato da ONU.

----------


## diogo25

> se você postasse pelo menos o erro que da 
> fala serio desta maneira fica difícil 
> 
> e a an5506-02 não é wifi ela é so bridge wifi é a an5506-04 até onde eu lembro


E o erro que esta dando e que ela não libera, mostra no anm2000, mais quando tenta liberar ela não vai.

----------


## diogo25

> Por isso que esse fórum está com um nível decadente. [emoji53][emoji12]


Não sabia que quando alguém tem uma duvida e decadência. Deve ser por isso que o fórum esta assim mesmo, algumas pessoas ignor...

----------


## avatar52

Decadência é sua preguiça em tirar um print (e não ficar tirando fotos pelo celular) em postar o erro. Aqui ninguém tem bola de cristal, por causa de gente preguiçosa como você que esse fórum está nesse nível decadente.

----------


## ZoharBR

Se nao me engano essas ONUs pequenas com 2 antenas de 1 porta ou 2 portas so funciona no UNM2000 e nao no ANM2000.

----------

